# Raptors Yeast Rolls...



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been wanting to give these a try and since I was making bread today thought it would be a good time..Let me tell you they are GREAT if you like yeast rolls...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

Raptor & Roller----2 of our Great Bread & Roll Makers !!!!

Looks tasty!!!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for this thread it look great.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for this thread it looks great.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing thanks


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys..Making bread will bring you back to your roots...


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Thanks!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks delish. Love yeast rolls. Put a little honey butter on them and it's a real treat.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

I missed this one  *Roller,*

They look great.

I hope you enjoy them as much as we do.

They are so moist and fluffy (of course I don't have to tell you that)


----------



## roller (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Raptor and yes they are very good and are on my regular bread making list. I have given the recipe to several other bread makers around here and one of my friends serves them in her cafe for lunch everyday...Thanks again for posting it..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I need to give this a try.

Maybe TG Day!


----------



## oldthymer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll have to give these a shot.  I make bread about every 3 days and I'm always looking for a good recipe to modify.  Lately I've been on a sourdough kick (rolls, sandwich bread, baguettes, etc...).


----------



## alelover (Nov 24, 2011)

I am making those today.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

alelover said:


> I am making those today.




How did they turn out buddy?

I hope you enjoyed them


----------



## kydave (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay - they look great... but I can't find the recipe. Was it posted?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

KYDave said:


> Okay - they look great... but I can't find the recipe. Was it posted?


   Here you go Dave, Enjoy.

 This is a basic yeast dough recipe and can be used to make rolls, crescents, knots etc.

       Makes about 5 dozen dinner-size rolls

*1½ cups milk*

*½ cup ( 1 stick ) butter or margarine*

*¼ cup sugar*

*2 teaspoons salt*

*2 envelopes active dry yeast*

*½ cup very warm water*

*2 eggs*

*8 cups sifted  all-purpose flour*

1. Heat milk with butter, sugarand salt in a small saucepan until butter melts; cool to lukewarm.

2. Sprinkle yeast into very warm water in a large bowl.Stir in 1 teaspoon sugar.Stir until yeast dissolves. Let stand until bubbly and double in volume, about 10 mins.

3. Stir in cooled milk mixture and beat in eggs. Beat in enough flour to make a soft dough; turn out onto lightly floured surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, abot 5 mins. Adding only enough flour to keep the dough from sticking.

4. Place dough in large greased bowl; turn to bring greased side up. Cover bowl with clean towel. Let rise in warm place, away from drafts, 1½ hours, or until double in bulk.

5. Punch dough down; Shape into rolls, knots, crescents, etc.Place rolls into greased baking pans.( if making crescents place on greased cookie sheets). Cover rolls with clean towel; let rise again in a warm place, away from drafts., 45 mins or until double in bulk.

6. Bake in moderate oven (375º) for 20 mins, or until golden.Brush tops lightly with butter if you wish. Serve hot.


----------



## kydave (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Raptor! Printed!!! On todo list.


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 26, 2011)

looks good...will give it a shot!


----------

